# الغاء كود السيارة عن طريق ecuاهل الخبرة والعلم الرجاء المشاركة



## هاني وحيد (8 مايو 2010)

في بعض السيارات لم نتمكن من فك تشفير الكود لذا نقوم في بعض الاحيان بنقل الذاكرة من اللوحة القديمة الى اللوحة الجديدة كي نتغلب على موضوع الكود وقد علمت ان بعض الاعضاء في منتدانا منتدى العلم والمعرفة يستطيعون الغاء الكود نهائيا عن طريق لوحة الكمبيوتر الرجاء افادتي في هذا الموضوع الجديد عله تعم الفائدة على الجميع بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوركتم


----------



## سمير شربك (12 مايو 2010)

يمكنك الأطلاع على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175116.html
وستجد به طلبك


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور علي الموضوع


----------



## هاني وحيد (20 مايو 2010)

*يمكنك الأطلاع على الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175116.html
وستجد به طلبك.......*
*اخي الكريم سمير الرابط ليس له علاقة بالموضوع مشاركتي في عملية الغاء الكود طريق اللوحة ان كان لديك اي معلومات عن الموضوع انتظر شكرا مرة اخرى*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز هنالك عدة طرق لالغاء الكود وذلك حسب نوع السيارة وحسب المعلومات التي تاتي من قبل الشركة المصنعة 0


----------



## هاني وحيد (11 يونيو 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي العزيز هنالك عدة طرق لالغاء الكود وذلك حسب نوع السيارة وحسب المعلومات التي تاتي من قبل الشركة المصنعة 0


 :63:ارجو منك شرح ما تقول على سيارة واحدة تكون واضحة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز قسم من السيارات نقوم بلغاء الكود هو :-

نفتح رأس البطارية ونقوم بفتح المفتاح الرئيسي (مقتاح التشغل )بحيث تتوهج جميع المصابيح الموجودة في لوحة القيادة ومن ثم نصل القطب المفتوح للبطارية مرة اخرى بالبطارية ولمدة تقريبآمن 5- 7 ثانية وبعدها رفع القطب مرة اخرىونتركه مرفوع من 3-5 ثانية ثم نعد العملية عدة مرات اي تقريبآ لمدة دقيقة واحدة ومن ثم نقوم بأطفاء مفتاح التشغيل ونقوم بربط قطب البطارية مرة ثانية ربطآ محكمآ وبهذه الطريقة سوف يلغى الكود المسجل داخل ذاكرة العقل وفي حالة عدم اطفاء مصباح خدمة المحرك فهذا يعني هنالك اكثر من خطاء تم تسجيلة ففي هذه الحالة يمكن فحص السيارة بواسطة جهاز ( السكنر )لكي تحددالعطل 0
طبعآ هنالك عدة طرق لعدد سيارات بالغاء الكود وهذه واحدة منها 0
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هاني وحيد (12 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز انا لا اتكلم عن troubel codeالتي تخزن في ذاكرة السيارة انا اتحدث عن كود السيارةالذي يرتبط بمفتاح التشغيلsecurity system كيف لي ان الغي نظام securityالموجود في اغلب السيارات لاننا احيانا نواجة مشاكل عند تغيير اللوحة مثلا فكيف لنا ان نتغلب على هذا النظام


----------

